

Google's Annual Letter - michjeanty
http://graemethickins.typepad.com/graeme_blogs_here/2008/03/googles-annual.html

======
prakash
Some interesting things in the letter: \- 17,000 employees in 20 countries

\- 1/3 of employees work on search

\- 1/3 on ads

\- search & ads are hard problems, i.e. _there are many opportunities in this
space_

\- 70-20-10: 70% resources on search & ads, 20% on apps (gmail), 10% on areas
that are farther afield but have huge potential, such as Android.

\- YouTube is a largely independent operating structure, with YouTube
remaining in a separate office in San Bruno, about 25 miles from the main
Googleplex

\- Every week, I(Larry Page) approve a Google spreadsheet with a summary of
every single hire we are making worldwide

\- Instant messaging within Gmail- which works right inside your browser with
no installation-has been a big hit

\- Our goal is to generate a gigawatt (roughly enough to power San Francisco)
of clean, cheap energy in years, not decades. If we are successful, we will
not only help the world, but also make substantial profits
\-------------------------- Good read, clearly Larry & Sergey are continuing
Warren Buffet's Annual letter tradition.

~~~
rms
If they can pull off renewable<coal, they're going to be the biggest company
of all time...

Anyone want to put odds on them doing it in 5 years?

